# Need help finding info on these subs



## Corin56 (Oct 28, 2017)

Need help figuring out the rms, impedance, and a recommended box volume for this sub. Traded my uncle my old headunit for two crossfire 15s. All I know is there from 1996. Even if they aren't up to today's standards im determined to get em working. I would like to run them in a ported box


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

RMS. Would help to see the motor but I’d guess 300-500
Impedance. Use a DMM to find out or it will say on the motor
Box size. Big


----------



## Corin56 (Oct 28, 2017)

Nothings on the motor other than high performance and made in California. I thought I took a picture of the motor yesterday. Im out of town right but ill take one tonight. I think its about an inch to an inch and a half thick. What exactly is big? Im probably going to purchase one. Tried making a box twice and it wasn't very good. I only own a jigsaw


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

You won’t find a prefab that will do it justice. 90s subwoofers needed way more airspace then we do today. 

I’d have to guess but I’d say 3 cubes sealed. 6 cubes ported.


----------



## Corin56 (Oct 28, 2017)

Looks like ill have to borrow some tools. Do you k,own of any way I could get away from making one myself? I feel like I could handle making a sealed but id really like ported but Im a little intimidated on making one. Not really sure how to determine how big to make the shelf and mouth or make it sturdy.


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

I'd probably try those mounted to just a baffle facing the rear seat if you got trunk..
You could contact the manufacturer for specs?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Any decent shop can build a box.


----------



## Corin56 (Oct 28, 2017)

I have some extra birch laying around so in going to try the sealed box for now. When you say 3 cubes does that mean cubic liters? Also is that 3 cubes per speaker or for both?


----------



## sdm111 (Mar 25, 2012)

3 cubic ft each sealed. Give them about 500 each and you should be happy. Gonna have to meter them to find out ohm. I'd consider them middle of the road as far as how "good" they are. I was never a crossfire fan


----------



## sdm111 (Mar 25, 2012)

Get you an old punch 150 would be a good pairing


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I wouldn't want to give those subs 500 watts each in a 3 cube box right off the bat. I have some old Crossfires here (not that model in pic) and they are 250 watt MAX subs. Also, stay away from ported on these if possible. They'll need HUGE enclosures to work properly. 
OP, it sounds like you're expecting these subs to be SPL monsters like the new stuff offered today? They won't be. Completely different animal.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Why not email Crossfire and ask them? They look pretty big. Are they 15's? Probably will work well in 1.5 sealed or 3 ported


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Home depot will do most of the cutting - and on a better saw than most of us have at home even. Just design accordingly - only tool you really need are clamps - glue, screw, clamp. Jigsaw if you must, but a router makes a nicer hole - where are you located? Maybe a member here could help?


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Depots in Ontario suck , long gone are the days they used to have old timers that knew what they were doing , they've been replaced by kids that lack all the knowledge on using and maintaining the vertical panel saw


----------

